# 9 inch ev electric vehicle DC motor forklift conversion with coupler sepex shunt



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $349.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Oct-23-2011 20:35:14 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $399.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## aredxwrestler (Oct 10, 2011)

Is this motor any good for a 144v 125ah system using the revolt controller in a 2750lb convertible to go 50 miles, about 40 of it is 55mph. The weight is an estimate.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aredxwrestler said:


> Is this motor any good for a 144v 125ah system using the revolt controller in a 2750lb convertible to go 50 miles, about 40 of it is 55mph. The weight is an estimate.


Hi ared,

Although the seller says this is a "sepex shunt" motor, I suspect it is not. It looks like it might be a split field series wound DC motor made for a 48 volt forklift. In the photo it appears to have an automotive clutch coupler attached to the shaft. Looks rusty, which is common for old fork motors, but if it was in an EV car application in a prior life, it could mean trouble inside of it. And for $349, I would be leery. If it is in good shape inside, it could be cleaned up, painted and may do well in the application you describe. I would not buy it without a close-up and personal inspection including a 12V no-load run.

Regards,

major


----------



## aredxwrestler (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you. I am having a problem finding a motor... Do any vendors ever sponsor anyone about making ev cars in exchange for putting their name on the car?


----------

